# What else are you LJ's into?



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Instead of the usual political/religious banter, let's have a productive OT topic. I'm sure a lot of us have other interests besides woodworking. It might be good to share them and bounce some ideas back and forth. There are a lot of really talented and smart people here. Some of mine are:

- Making beer (although I am not a big drinker at all)
- Automotive work - especially turbo 4 bangers. I have been out of this game for a while now. Too expensive and time consuming when you have a family
- Reading (non-fiction, woodworking periodicals)
- Fly fishing and tying my own flies (fresh water)
- I am a bit of an audiophile. Not in the 100 speaker home theatre sense, higher end stereo equipment (tube amps, stereo speakers)

What about the rest of you?


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

I personnelly zip my flies. And yes there are many such great off-topics to discuss. Good luck on yours not going south especially from the beer makers, they're always hopped up.


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

I like to write Software for my Macintosh - it's what I used to do for money, now I just do it for fun.
I also like to listen to & watch classical music and opera.
And to travel - Aleppo is much in the news at the moment - I have fond memories of supping tea and smoking nargile (shisha, argila, hookah) there before …, well, that would be political, let's just say before the current troubles.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

After my family and my faith/church there are 5 components to my life in order of priority - Woodworking, old tractors, baseball, reading and motorcycles. I'm somewhat seasonal in my activities. Old tractors, baseball and motorcycles are spring and summer activities. Woodworking is more for fall and winter. I read year round and I read primarily non-fiction about religion, politics, philosophy and history.

Note - I love to engage in a constructive and intelligent discussion about politics with other people who are well read on the subject - but NOT on LumberJacks.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Summer's Drag Race season, running my big block '69 Pontiac Beaumont at the tracks in 
"reasonable" distance, towing my travel trailer, a '74 Trillium, behind.
Best this year at Mission raceway, 11:97, just under 110 mph, covering the 1st 60 feet in 1.62 seconds..


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

My other interests are the christian religion and the middle east politics.
I used to be very interested in cars and in motorcycle, no more. 
Except living in SLC, I go to Speed Week every year:

http://www.scta-bni.org/events.html

If I had all the money in the world I would race a 10×10 Tatra truck ( the very best truck in the world);






I had many motorcycles in the past and I had many accidents with them (at one time I spent several months in the hospital).
I have no more bike but I think that it would be fun to have an UraL:
http://www.ural.com/




http://www.cycleworld.com/2012/06/19/ural-m70-anniversary-edition/


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Guns and exercise. In that order, lol.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Electronics, Websites, photography, electrical controls and PLC's, metalworking (machinist, black smithing, welding), reading (economics, politics, history, religion), and of course woodworking.

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## VinnieP (Apr 22, 2009)

Flying, cycling, baseball, basketball, football, drinking delicious beer… Basically anything you can do outside.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Well, I'm an engineer by profession, and I guess that's about 24/7 what I do. 
Can't help it, I go to a horse show or a basketball game or any event in a large building and I'm looking at the structure, figuring the load, wondering why the lateral bracing was located where it is, why they used 6 ft perlin spacing, stuff like that.
I also own, with a partner, a jewelry store and do custom jewelty designs, custom casting, and repairs.
I woodwork to fulfill my need to build and create something for me and my family. Jewelry is always for someone else. the jewelry started out to be that outlet, but it became a full time business about 14 years ago. I don't plan to let that happen to my woodworking.
As far as recreation, I never have any time to do what I like, but if I could, I'd be bicycling, camping, hiking, or kyaking. 
Just too much to do and too little time.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

Learning machining and cnc control. Just stepping out of prebuilt controllers and playing with bare chips. Trying to keep the smoke in.

Sailing (well, more boatbuilding than sailing to be honest.) Learning to push sail size objects through my sewing machine.

Bicycling (not racing, just transportation)

Inline skating.

The more physical stuff has been on the back burner as I get over an injury. Sucks to get old but it sure beats the alternative.


----------



## RyanHaasen (Oct 29, 2011)

I like woodworking more than anything, but here are some other thing I like to do:
- Flying
- Driving ATV's
- Camping
- Jump-stilting

Pretty much anything outside.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

As of today, semi-retired from sales…
Guitar playing, golf, great beer, and of course building guitars and other things out of wood.
Oh, and buying tools I don't need.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Other than woodworking I particularly enjoy participating in the nonshop talk forum with all you good fella's. You guys make my day most of the time. However, some of you can get pretty nasty.
May Allah bless and keep you.


----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

I tie my own flies for fishing, and go hunting, I restore motorcycles and love to ride my Harley. and Chase my Little Red headed Girlfriend around the house! woo hoo!


----------



## tirebob (Aug 2, 2010)

Outside of woodworking and working, I play a lot of poker, ride my Ducati, and are at the beck and call of my lovely wife and children for whatever they need of me…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

restoring vintage tools
hunting
guns 
motorcycling
sawmilling


----------



## PineChopper (May 21, 2012)

Christian religion, study of Islam and I'll leave that mess alone on here.
Target shooting, reloading my ammo.
Hope to go big game hunting some day before I'm too old.
Wish I could afford to fly light aircraft again. Any Cessna would be great right about now.
Exercise!


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Some common themes and some pretty eclectic stuff. Thanks for sharing. Another question - if you had the time and money, what would you like to do?

For me:

- frame off restoration of a pre WWII ford or chevy pickup (but with a turbo'd LS6 feeding a Lenco ST1200) doing ALL the work/fabrication/paint myself. 
- skydive
- Drive across the entire country, coast to coast, top to bottom including Alaska on a motorcycle.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

*Jump-stilting*
.
Ryan, what is that?
.
When I first read it, I thought you said, "Just sitting", lol. I was thinking, Hey! I like that too


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Race Tatra trucks.





Restore old tools and steam machinery.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I golf (not very well), like to go campin with the fellas, drink beer, hge football and college hoops guy. Fantasy football season is right around the corner!!!!


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

b2rtch I own a Ural and yes they are fun. 
Beside woodworking, Boy Scouts and all that entails; you know camping, winter camping, canoe/kayaking, bike hikes, reqular hiking. Beyond that machine work, welding, motorcycling ('97 Ural & '89 Kawasaki 750 Vulcan), reading, music and other things on a once in a while basis.
MIKE


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

In my working life I was heavy in electronics, software, PLC configuration/programming, and I would like to continue with some of that. But now my wife and I provide day care for two grandchildren and, it takes up more time than I thought it would. My main focus is still woodworking which I have done since I was 16 or so. I don't have a large shop (garage bound) or a lot of tools (contrary to what my wife says).

*My min interest in woodworking is trying something new!* Like this I did about 25 years ago.

Small frame

The Lego figure is for size reference and the photo of my nephew was replaced by a newspaper cutout. The size is 1-15/16" x 2-5/15×1/2", the material is birch stained walnut, all machined with a router/template/bushings and bits.

I still do some spreadsheet automation for myself and some contracting work, CAD designing, fruit picking (apricots, peaches, and lemons) which I give to my neighbors and people that drive by my pick up site, my youngest son is teaching me CNC programming (he is a certified CNC'r), photography (not as much as I used to) anyone want to buy a Pentax SLR …. a film camera?


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

Oldnovice, I've got a couple of Asahi Pentax Spotmatics sitting in a drawer full of old camera gear. I pull one out every once in a while and cycle it a few times just for the satisfaction of hearing that solid "cluck" of the shutter.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Road cycling and I'm pretty good at drinking beer. Movies too, I like movies. Yucking it up with the cool neighbors.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Great topic Joe. I enjoy astronomy (especially on the warm summer nights, not so much when it's near freezing in the winter), working on/buying stuff for my truck, reading (mostly fiction) and of course spending quality time with my family. Two weeks in the Caymans coming up this month, wahoo!


----------



## NANeanderthal (Jun 2, 2011)

Gunsmith by trade. Think being a woodworker gets a lot of people harassing you to make stuff for too cheap prices? Try building sniper rifles and custom pistols as a job, jeesh. Everyone thinks they can get a gun it will take me 40 hours to build for less than the cost of the parts. So that and wood working leaves little time for mountain biking, which is my other hobby.


----------



## MolokMot (Jan 11, 2012)

Other than woodworking…

1.) Work full time
2.) I run a very small Web design company for small businesses (www.wavicalwebdesign.com)
3.) Anything related to computers!
4.) Play Drums
5.) Play Guitar


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

woodworking and ballroom dancing.


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

I do a bit of gardening. Pretty much the standard stuff along with composting. I do have a water garden with fish and stuff.

It is harrd to spend any time and money on your hobbies when you have a family. Especially one will be in college this fall and another will be in one in a few years.


----------



## bunkie (Oct 13, 2009)

For me it's a mix of things.

I play guitar and sing in a classic rock band
I'm a life-long motorcyclist (with dreams of riding the Isle of Man TT course, but not in the race itself)
I'm a former electronics technician and current hobbyist who builds speakers (that's what got me into woodworking)
I'm getting ready to pursue my pilot's license (a life-long dream)
I just got back from California where I was a Jeopardy contestant (another life-long dream, fulfilled!)
I'm an avid reader (history and science fiction, mostly)
I've been writing computer software since 1971 and dearly love it. My specialty is databases and back-end services
I want to learn how to weld (it's important to have goals!)


----------



## VinnieP (Apr 22, 2009)

Good luck on your ppl bunkie. It's a lot of fun. I'm about 20 hours into mine.


----------

